
Show HN: Graphql2chartjs: Realtime Charts Made Easy with GraphQL and ChartJS - wawhal
https://github.com/hasura/graphql-engine/tree/master/community/tools/graphql2chartjs
======
wawhal
Hi HN!

We built this tool so that we could build charts using GraphQL as a data-
source. This is a super neat fit especially with creating tables and views in
Postgres and getting charts easily.

Hope you find it useful.

~~~
iSnow
That seems interesting, if I get it right it needs Hasura and by extension
Postgres, right?

~~~
wawhal
Not really. You can use it with any GraphQL server that returns a list of
records :)

The Hasura and Postgres combo is ideal because you can have complicated
aggregations over the Postgres data in the form of views and Hasura can help
you query them realtime over GraphQL. Also Postgres has nice community tools
around it like PostGIS and Timescale which help you handle geolocation and
timeseries type of data that is often used for visualisations.

PS: Co-author here. And I am an engineer at Hasura.

------
etimberg
Looks great!

------
sansnomme
How does it deal with streaming? Can you use a sliding window? For large
enough datasets e.g. having datapoints continuously ran is a memory leak.

~~~
wawhal
It doesn't have to deal with streaming. You stream your data, use whatever
algorithm and pass the final output to this. It is just going to transform it
into the API that ChartJS expects.

------
dhanushkamad
Nice work

